# Diablo 4 - Der Thread



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Macht ja sonst keiner. 
Also muss der lieber batze mal wieder herhalten. hehe.

Pros:

Kontra:

System:

Links:

Community:

Vermutungen:

*100% sicher:*
Das Spiel wird Only Online sein. Also zum spielen ist zwingend eine Internetverbindung nötig.

Mal sehen was mir noch Einfällt:



Viel Infos gibt es ja noch nicht wirklich, aber der Thread steht schon mal, für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Platzhalter:


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. November 2019)

Hmmmm. 

Man merkt die Vorfreude.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Man merkt die Vorfreude.



Auf jeden Fall. 
Und wer mich kennt, der weiß auch, batze=Diablo Fan. Und das wissen alle hier. 
Deshalb gleich zum Start der Thread hier.
Und ich denke der wird noch richtig Fett werden und lange bestand haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. November 2019)

Pro ist definitiv der alte nicht Comic Graphicstyle, die Zaubereffekte scheinen z.B. beim Eis auch sehr stimmig zu sein.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Ich muss mir nochmal das 2. Video so richtig anschauen, das hat mich richtig Umgehauen, also das Ingame Video. Boah. Vor allem, das war doch da ganz kurz Duriel ganz kurz zu sehen, die fette Made aus Akt 2 in Diablo 2., oder? Also wenn der/die/das wieder dabei ist. Cool.
Muss mal schauen ob es auf YT schon das 2. Video gibt. Das muss ich mir dann nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Jo ist schon da




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwJHhFuX-FI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Ab 15:13 da kommt Duriel raus.
Allgemein denke ich aber da ist noch jede menge Arbeit, denn die Grafik Effekte sehen doch sehr bescheiden aus, so wenn man sich das ganze das Zweite oder Dritte mal anschaut. Da ist noch viel Arbeit. Aber die fette Made Duriel ist klar zu sehen. hihih.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Vor allem, das war doch da ganz kurz Duriel ganz kurz zu sehen, die fette Made aus Akt 2 in Diablo 2., oder?



Hmm, ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die sieben Übel der Hölle in D3 endgültig vernichtet wurden.
Lilith wird vermutlich der neue Oberbösewicht sein. Ihre Rolle und Motivation dürfte interessant zu sehen sein. Immerhin sind Sanctuary und die Nephalem ihre Schöpfung.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

Ja da bin ich auch gespannt. Zumal Lilith ja im Erweiterten Diablo 2 schon mal aufgetaucht ist, so als Zusatz, und die war echt hart.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Jo ist schon da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant finde ich 14:51.
Wenn mich meine Augen nicht völlig trügen ist da eine weibliche Barbarin zu sehen.


----------



## Batze (1. November 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich 14:51.
> Wenn mich meine Augen nicht völlig trügen ist da eine weibliche Barbarin zu sehen.



Nun ja, als Spieler Char gab es die doch auch schon in Diablo 3 auszuwählen. oder meinst du etwas anderes?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja, als Spieler Char gab es die doch auch schon in Diablo 3 auszuwählen. oder meinst du etwas anderes?



Ich meine halt nur, dass das ein Hinweis für freie Geschlechterwahl sein könnte, wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe.
Ansonsten haben sie die Klassen ja eher so vorgestellt, als seien das vorgefertigte Charaktere.
Selbst der vermeintliche Char-Auswahlbildschirm am Anfang des Gameplay-Trailers erinnert ein wenig daran, wie es in Diablo 2 gestaltet war.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die sieben Übel der Hölle in D3 endgültig vernichtet wurden.


War das nicht so, daß man die nur in der Höllendimension wirklich töten kann?
Sprich: Azmodan hat's wohl hinter sich, aber die Übel im Stein haben's überlebt. Im englischen Wikipedia staht, daß die Übel durch Malthaels Tod befreit worden wären - sprich: die könnten alle wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> War das nicht so, daß man die nur in der Höllendimension wirklich töten kann?
> Sprich: Azmodan hat's wohl hinter sich, aber die Übel im Stein haben's überlebt. Im englischen Wikipedia staht, daß die Übel durch Malthaels Tod befreit worden wären - sprich: die könnten alle wieder auftauchen.



Ja denke ich auch so. Irgendwas wird Blizzi mit den Steinen wieder machen. Irgendwelche Splitter haben Überlebt, oder ein Großer.


----------



## Frullo (2. November 2019)

Also wenn Diablo drauf steht, sollte bitte auch Diablo drin sein: Lilith als Hauptbösewicht schön und gut, aber wenn der Teufel höchstpersönlich nicht dabei ist, wird es für mich kein "echtes" Diablo - das hat mich (trotz des eigentlich tollen Gameplays) gerade kürzlich bei Trine 4 enttäuscht: Trine im Namen aber nicht im Spiel...


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also wenn Diablo drauf steht, sollte bitte auch Diablo drin sein: Lilith als Hauptbösewicht schön und gut, aber wenn der Teufel höchstpersönlich nicht dabei ist, wird es für mich kein "echtes" Diablo - das hat mich (trotz des eigentlich tollen Gameplays) gerade kürzlich bei Trine 4 enttäuscht: Trine im Namen aber nicht im Spiel...



Da stimme ich dir zu. Also der Rote sollte auf jeden Fall mit dabei sein. Und wenn es nur in einem Akt Ende ist, egal, aber der gehört dazu. Jup. Ohne wäre es kein Diablo, bin da voll Deiner Meinung.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Am besten wäre noch alle Drei zusammen , Diablo und seine Brüder/Kumpels. Baal und Mephisto. Also endlich mal ein wirklich Epischer Kampf. Aber nicht nur so ein stumpfes Geballer, sondern sowas wie in WoW oder anderen MMOs, also mit Ausweichen, Skills, wirklichen Movment...Oh manno das wäre Episch.
Alle Drei auf einmal und wir bekommen richtig auf die Fresse. Geilometer. Von wegen nach 1 Woche alles Clear. Man das wäre doch mal was. 
Und dann durch einen kleinen Dungeon, nach Epischen Kampf zu Lillith durch kriechen(natürlich ohne Rückport, soll ja eben Episch sein) die da ganz Fies rumgluckt, wie ein ES und auf uns wartet. Geilo.
Jaaa, so stell ich mir das vor. Hm, aber ist wohl eher ein Wunschdenken.


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also wenn Diablo drauf steht, sollte bitte auch Diablo drin sein: Lilith als Hauptbösewicht schön und gut, aber wenn der Teufel höchstpersönlich nicht dabei ist, wird es für mich kein "echtes" Diablo - das hat mich (trotz des eigentlich tollen Gameplays) gerade kürzlich bei Trine 4 enttäuscht: Trine im Namen aber nicht im Spiel...


Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß er nicht dabei sein sollte? Wir kennen von der Handlung doch gerade mal das Spiel Intro (und im Verlauf der BlizzCon vielleicht noch Handlungsschnipsel, die 1 bis 2 Stunden weiter ins Spiel reichen werden) und den Schauplatz.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß er nicht dabei sein sollte? Wir kennen von der Handlung doch gerade mal das Spiel Intro (und im Verlauf der BlizzCon vielleicht noch Handlungsschnipsel, die 1 bis 2 Stunden weiter ins Spiel reichen werden) und den Schauplatz.



Stimmt. Aber lass un´s doch mal ein wenig fanatsieren. Was wäre wenn und so.


----------



## Frullo (2. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß er nicht dabei sein sollte?



Gehe ich nicht, aber - wie gesagt - hat mir Trine 4 wieder mal vor Augen geführt, das nicht immer all das drin ist, was auf der Verpackung draufsteht.



Worrel schrieb:


> Wir kennen von der Handlung doch gerade mal das Spiel Intro (und im Verlauf der BlizzCon vielleicht noch Handlungsschnipsel, die 1 bis 2 Stunden weiter ins Spiel reichen werden) und den Schauplatz.



Ich sag's mal so: Ich hoffe einfach, dass man sich Big D nicht für ein AddOn aufspart


----------



## Robertius (2. November 2019)

Ich will meinen Necormancer und ich will ihn nicht wieder als DLC extra bezahlen.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Ich will meinen Necormancer und ich will ihn nicht wieder als DLC extra bezahlen.



Zumindest einen echten mit gaaanz vielen Skelettos, und nicht so einen Möchtegern Necro...Ja da bin ich bei dir. Mein 2. Lieblingschar  aus Diablo 2. Der Necro war und ist einfach Mega Kult. Mit "Harle" und paar anderen kleinen Items Unsterblich, etwas langsam im Endgame, aber so gut wie Unsterblich, ja war Mega. 15-20 Skellette und dann Altern auf die Mobs drauf, da konntest nebenbei in Küche gehen und Kaffee holen, und das auf Hell, ja das war Spaßig 
Übertroffen nur von einer Top Amazone, die alles Platt gemacht hat. Baal auf Hell war in unter 5 Sekunden platt bei mir. Die war so Krass. Der Boss Killer schlechthin. Kein anderer Char hat den schneller gekillt. Das war Wahnsinn. Musste man aber auch das Gear haben und wissen wie es geht und welche Skills man nimmt.


----------



## Robertius (2. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest einen echten mit gaaanz vielen Skelettos, und nicht so einen Möchtegern Necro...Ja da bin ich bei dir. Mein 2. Lieblingschar  aus Diablo 2. Der Necro war und ist einfach Mega Kult. Mit "Harle" und paar anderen kleinen Items Unsterblich, etwas langsam im Endgame, aber so gut wie Unsterblich, ja war Mega. 15-20 Skellette und dann Altern auf die Mobs drauf, da konntest nebenbei in Küche gehen und Kaffee holen, und das auf Hell, ja das war Spaßig
> Übertroffen nur von einer Top Amazone, die alles Platt gemacht hat. Baal auf Hell war in unter 5 Sekunden platt bei mir. Die war so Krass. Der Boss Killer schlechthin. Kein anderer Char hat den schneller gekillt. Das war Wahnsinn. Musste man aber auch das Gear haben und wissen wie es geht und welche Skills man nimmt.


Jupp, ich meine natürlich den D2 Necro und nicht den aus D3. Den mochte ich nie so wirklich, da war mir sogar noch der WD lieber oder die Witch aus POE.


----------



## Batze (2. November 2019)

Robertius schrieb:


> Jupp, ich meine natürlich den D2 Necro und nicht den aus D3. Den mochte ich nie so wirklich, da war mir sogar noch der WD lieber oder die Witch aus POE.



Mit dem Necro aus D3 komme ich auch gar nicht klar. Habe den mal versucht zu spielen. Bin ich zu Dumm für. Der hat ganz komische Skills.  Aber ist immer Top Oben in der Ladder. Hm, also ich komme mit den gar nicht klar.


----------



## MichaelG (2. November 2019)

Der Necro kommt unter Garantie. Entweder zusammen mit einem größeren DLC/Erweiterung oder halt wie bei D3. Die Monetarisierung wird Blizzi sicher nicht ändern.


----------



## golani79 (2. November 2019)

Habe mir letztens mal nen Necro gemacht in D3 - finde den eigentlich ganz spaßig zu spielen.

Vlt. liegts aber auch daran, dass ich zuvor nen Hexendoktor als Main / Lieblingsklasse hatte in D3.


----------



## Batze (6. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe mir letztens mal nen Necro gemacht in D3 - finde den eigentlich ganz spaßig zu spielen.
> 
> Vlt. liegts aber auch daran, dass ich zuvor nen Hexendoktor als Main / Lieblingsklasse hatte in D3.



Mit dem Necro in D3 komme ich vom Start weg her nicht klar. Weiß nicht warum, aber kann daran liegen das er sich vollkommen anders spielt als alles was ich bisher je gespielt habe und nicht wirklich Zeit hatte mich damit ernsthaft zu befassen.
Den Hexer in D3 mag ich aber auch sehr sehr gerne. War lange Zeit mein Main Char.
Jetzt freue ich mich auf die kommende Season und den Barb, der wird sowas von Cool. Wobei ich befürchte das er so, also nach der PTR, nicht Online geht. Einfach zu OP. Aber, der Barb war lange ziemlich hinten, könnte also doch sein das Blizzi die Barb Fans mal Jubeln lässt. Mal sehen.

Zu D4, das aktuelle Barb Video (Link zu PCG News) macht schon jetzt Lust auf mehr. Nur die Anordnung der ganzen Fähigkeiten da nach ganz Links gefällt mir gar nicht. Irgendwie fällt es dann aus dem Auge wenn man immer nach links schielen muss wobei man doch immer seine Augen ziemlich mittig hat. Oder? Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2019)

Denke, das wird sich evtl. noch ändern - wirkt schon recht ungewohnt.


----------



## Batze (6. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Denke, das wird sich evtl. noch ändern - wirkt schon recht ungewohnt.



Sehe ich auch so. 
Ist ja alles noch, sagen wir mal in der Pre Alpha. Und dafür hat es schon was. Die Grafik Überzeugt mich aber bei weiten noch nicht, so Unscharf alles irgendwie, oder ich bin da von anderen Spielen mittlerweile zu verwöhnt. Da sollte Blizzard bei den heutigen Systemen auch mal ein wenig nachlegen und weg von gehen, nach dem Motto"läuft auf jedem PC, was eh nie der Fall war ". Bissel mehr Grafik Power dürfen sie da ruhig noch nachlegen. Beleuchtung, Schatten usw. das fehlt irgendwie noch alles, da fehlt die Stimmung. Also Dunkel und Dreckig ist nicht alles. Aber der Stil gefällt erstmal, jedenfalls mir.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Ich hab mal das Topic gefixt (das l von Diablo hat gefehlt)


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2019)

Mache mir bei Blizzard eigentlich keine Sorgen - am Ende wird wird wieder alles stimmig und wie aus einem Guss aussehen.

D3 sah ja auch super aus - auch, wenn ich damit vlt recht alleine dastehe.


Habe mir noch nicht allzuviel Footage angesehen, aber mir wäre jetzt nicht vorgekommen, als dass es unscharf wäre.

Vlt nochmal genauer anschauen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. November 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das Topic gefixt (das l von Diablo hat gefehlt)



Welches I? habe ich etwa Diabo im Head geschrieben? Oh Weh, dann tausend Dank . Oder was meinst du?


PS: Sehe es gerade selbst in meinem eigenem Link, ja das fehlte wirklich. Und niemanden ist es aufgefallen, außer dir. Nochmal DANKE.   
Wie peinlich.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Welches I? habe ich etwa Diabo im Head geschrieben? Oh Weh, dann tausend Dank . Oder was meinst du?
> 
> 
> PS: Sehe es gerade selbst in meinem eigenem Link, ja das fehlte wirklich. Und niemanden ist es aufgefallen, außer dir. Nochmal DANKE.
> Wie peinlich.



jupp da stand Diabo 4  habs am WE schon gesehen, aber war da nicht zuhause und am Handy konnte ich es nicht anpassen und dann hab ich es irgendwie wieder vergessen, bis es mir vorhin wieder aufgefallen ist, als der Thread grad wieder oben war in den Top 100.

Kein Problem, gerngeschehen


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Welches I? habe ich etwa Diabo im Head geschrieben? Oh Weh, dann tausend Dank . Oder was meinst du?
> 
> 
> PS: Sehe es gerade selbst in meinem eigenem Link, ja das fehlte wirklich. Und niemanden ist es aufgefallen, außer dir. Nochmal DANKE.
> Wie peinlich.


Aufgefallen schon - nur hab ich nix gesagt 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. November 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aufgefallen schon - nur hab ich nix gesagt



Ja, ich weiß, wolltest mich nicht Bloßstellen. Hehe.


----------



## Wubaron (7. November 2019)

Es wird Mikrotransaktionen geben: https://www.golem.de/news/blizzard-diablo-4-wird-mikrotransaktionen-enthalten-1911-144848.html


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Es wird Mikrotransaktionen geben: https://www.golem.de/news/blizzard-diablo-4-wird-mikrotransaktionen-enthalten-1911-144848.html



Solange es kosmetisch bleibt ist es mir relativ Wurst. Solange ich mir genügend so freispielen kann und ich spielerisch keine Nachteile habe.


----------

